# Glue for Tolex



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello All,

Whats the modern standard for glue when it comes to tolexing? I started out with contact cement and found that stuff unbearable to work with. Then I found an article saying to use All Purpose Flooring Adhesive. Much nicer to work with but a little hard to put on the cab with a flat scraper. I thought of possible thinning it out a little and using a foam roller.

So whats the high quality easy to use standard?

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you're going to use floor adhesive maybe try a small notched trowel. Why are you giving up on contact cement? I've used the LePage Pres-Tite Green and it's been awesome, gotta be sure to use the water based solvent free stuff though.

Vadim


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I've had good success with White carpenters glue diluted 50% with water. Brushes on evenly and allows lots of adjustment time.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

vadsy said:


> If you're going to use floor adhesive maybe try a small notched trowel. Why are you giving up on contact cement? I've used the LePage Pres-Tite Green and it's been awesome, gotta be sure to use the water based solvent free stuff though.


I couldn't find the water based solvent free stuff.

washburned, if you have had success with white carpenters glue diluted, maybe I'll try diluting the flooring adhesive. Do you let it tack up before laying the material on the wood?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Watering it down has worked so far. As a side note, how do you get glue off the surface of tolex?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

dcole said:


> Watering it down has worked so far. As a side note, how do you get glue off the surface of tolex?


Water based glue will wash off with lukewarm water before it sets.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind, but my problem now is that it was dried. Just needs a good scrubbing?


----------

